# Pre-Season: Game 1, Bucks @ Wolves



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Pre-Season: Game 1, Bucks @ Wolves*
Wednesday, October 12th
*Wolves*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JARIC, MARKO" TITLE="JARIC, MARKO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/JARIC, MARKO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HASSELL, TRENTON" TITLE="HASSELL, TRENTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/HASSELL, TRENTON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SZCZERBIAK, WALLY" TITLE="SZCZERBIAK, WALLY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/SZCZERBIAK, WALLY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GARNETT, KEVIN" TITLE="GARNETT, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/GARNETT, KEVIN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="OLOWOKANDI, MICHAEL" TITLE="OLOWOKANDI, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/OLOWOKANDI, MICHAEL.jpg">
*VS.*​*Bucks*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SIMMONS, BOBBY" TITLE="SIMMONS, BOBBY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/SIMMONS, BOBBY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg">










*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:* Well the real key is to contain Redd. Right off the bat, Hassell has a challenge. He is going to have to prove himself here. I think getting the ball down low, getting Kandi off to a good start, will be huge. We must contain the Bucks' athletic wings also. 

-Note: Once the regular season begins, more time and effort will be brought into the game threads. During most of the games, I will be online discussing the game. So I do hope a lot more of you guys will be around for these because they aren't made for no reason. The ones for the pre-season will not be as flashy as the ones for the regualr season... Do not worry.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I will be at work but everyone is welcome to the live game chat here.... I mean everyone!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KG and Jaric aren't playing.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

socco said:


> KG and Jaric aren't playing.


Why not?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

casey wants KG to rest as much as possible untill Nov. 2 and has a formula for the regular season as well to let him rest during games, as i published at a thread here.
jaric could be out for the same reason.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nikos said:


> Why not?



Jaric sprained his ankle.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes I read that Jaric turned his ankle.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Yes I read that Jaric turned his ankle.


Hope he'll recover before the season starts.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Hope he'll recover before the season starts.


It's not serious.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

It will be a good game. 

A former #1 Drafted Center up against the last #1 Center. One who has become a bust and one who has some writing bust all over him. I want McCants in the game for at least 30 minutes...Ebi too.


----------



## shiznit (Aug 19, 2005)

do u guys think rashad will score over 15 in this game


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think McCants will get more shots off. It is just the first game so I am expecting nothing out of everyone. Right now it is half time, 48-40 wolves. I just got back from work. Looking at the stat lines for us, Wally has 11 right now, Hudson only 2 but has 4 assists. Olowokandi has 10 points and 4 boards.... Wow. McCants has 4 points and 2 assists. He missed a free throw and a 3 pointer, he also has 3 fouls in 11 minutes. Hassell is doing good scoring wise too, 2-2 6 points... I wonder if he is playing solid d or not. Maybe not since Redd and Mason have 11 points each.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Right now Kandi is on his way to a very solid game. I am very surprised at this point to see him playing like this. Hudson and Wally are also playing up to expectations.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Pretty cool thing I just found out. You can listen to the games on nba.com for free this preseason!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Pretty cool thing I just found out. You can listen to the games on nba.com for free this preseason!


Yep, that's how I'm listening.  They actually have that deal every preseason, and sometimes it carries a week into the season. It didn't carry last season but it did the year before.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well it is great. I just found out Gadxuric has 5 fouls in 7 minutes haha. Well McCants just had another foul, this time offensive. I will be back later, shower time!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

McCants hit his 3rd 3 of the second half, with 9 minutes left in the fourth.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants the leading scorer for us right now with 14... I am impressed.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Guys, I just wanted to you all know that I have been hearing some very good things about McCants. Like he might be the 2nd best player on the team, good. This is from somebody other than the T'Wolves publicity corps. This isn't something to take too much stock in, but I do want you all to know that if I was wrong about Rashad, I'll be here to admit it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

With JW saying something like that, I feel a lot more confident about him. I thought of it the whole time, I knew he was going to be solid. It is still too soon to say. He is leading our team right now. Hopefully we will see more from you JW around here on game threads.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants had 18 pts, he was 7-12 from the field, 2-4 from behind the arc, 2-3 from the line, 5 fouls, 1 steal, 1 turnover, 2 blocks, in 23 minutes. Wally, Hudson, Kandi and Grif also had respectable games. I am really impressed with McCants right now.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

did not hear any of the game but saw that Ebi got the DNP-Coaches decision.
For other players that did not play they listed injuries. does anyone know what his deal has been so far in training camp? Or why he didn't play?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not sure either. They said they wanted to get time to people who usually do not get time. He was supposed to get more time this year. Maybe there are issues there between him and coach Casey.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

From listening to the game and looking at the stats, here are the players that I'm impressed with:

Wally Szczerbiak (until his injury) - great FG shooting.

Troy Hudson - Nice job of distributing the ball. 8 assists. 4 rebounds too.

Michael Olowakandi - 10 points, 6 boards, 2 blocks, but more importantly 5/10 FG shooting. If Kandi can give us at least this much every game this season, I'd call him a good center.

Trenton Hassell - Nice FG%. Had a block. 0 turnovers. 4 assists.

Eddie Griffin - Nice game. 2 blocks, 2 steals, 7 boards, 12 points, 2 three pointers.

And....*RASHAD 'freakin' McCANTS * - 18 points, 7/12 shooting, 2/4 3 point shooting, 2 assists, 1 steal, *2 blocks*. His 5 fouls kinda hurt him though.

I'M EXCITED!

But not about these guys:

Mark Madsen - 20 minutes, 2 points, 5 fouls, 3 rebounds.
Nikoloz Tskitishvili - 20 minutes, 3 points, 3 rebounds, 6 turnovers!, 1/5 FG shooting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wally was injured huh>>? 

I have gained respect for Hassell after this game. The next game thread will be up after I get back from school and an interview!


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Wally was injured huh>>?


Or so I've heard.



> Timberwolves forward Wally Szczerbiak suffered a right midfoot sprain Wednesday night as new coach Dwane Casey's team lost 92-89 to the Milwaukee Bucks during Minnesota's exhibition opener at Target Center.
> 
> The extent of Szczerbiak's injury wasn't immediately known, but he is cautiously optimistic. He is scheduled to have an X-ray today.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like he got stuck by a player stepping on his foot and then fell down, twisting his foot.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> I have gained respect for Hassell after this game.


'Bout time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope Hassell would defend like he did 2 years ago, defending the NBA best perimeter shooters. It'll bring us close to both ends in the game.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> I am not sure either. They said they wanted to get time to people who usually do not get time. He was supposed to get more time this year. Maybe there are issues there between him and coach Casey.


Ebi was supposed to get more time? According to who? Ebi? 

Ebi said he wanted more time, but the guy is terrible. There is no way he's getting more playing time this year...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Ebi was supposed to get more time? According to who? Ebi?


McHale, Taylor.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Casey also said that...


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Guys, I just wanted to you all know that I have been hearing some very good things about McCants. Like he might be the 2nd best player on the team, good. This is from somebody other than the T'Wolves publicity corps. This isn't something to take too much stock in, but I do want you all to know that if I was wrong about Rashad, I'll be here to admit it.


I'm in the same boat as Mr. Watters here on all accounts. Somebody very close to everything going on has told me the same thing about Rashad being the second best player. If he can produce efficiently, it'll be that much easier for the rest of the team to just play their roles. 

JW, long time no talk. I tried to hit you up on AIM, i'll try again tomorrow (have some good info for you). Good job on the big ten article btw.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully we will see a lot more of both of you around here. Also Super Herbie... Man if you 3 guys post regularly like me and socco this forum would be super busy. Now with the new active guys like Agent K and the main event to name a couple... We could be way more busy than the nuggets board!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Hopefully we will see a lot more of both of you around here. Also Super Herbie... Man if you 3 guys post regularly like me and socco this forum would be super busy. Now with the new active guys like Agent K and the main event to name a couple... We could be way more busy than the nuggets board!


Sheefo, my major problem is that I won't be watching every Wolves game this season, due to my responsibilites in analyzing the college game. I do my best to catch 1 or 2 games a week, and will certainly put my two cents in then.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Can anybody provide a quote of anybody in the Wolves' organization specifically saying Ebi will get more PT this year?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

JW, I saw it on hoopshype.com man... Casey said that.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Guys, I just wanted to you all know that I have been hearing some very good things about McCants. Like he might be the 2nd best player on the team, good. This is from somebody other than the T'Wolves publicity corps. This isn't something to take too much stock in, but I do want you all to know that if I was wrong about Rashad, I'll be here to admit it.


I really liked McCants as a project, but not as a player to fit with the T-Wolves. But if he becomes a stud in Minny, I eat crow as well. Nice to see him doing well.


----------

